# Protein won't have any effect?



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

Recently, I was preparing to face Iris in White, when I noticed that I had an unused Protein in my Bag. I tried to use it on my Samurott, Geisha, but it said "It won't have any effect". Huh? Does this mean that Geisha has a max Attack IV or something?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 29, 2011)

You mean EV, not IV, and not necessarily. Vitamins can only be used to raise stats while that pokémon's EV is below 100; once it hits 100, they stop working. It probably isn't maxed out, but it is above 100.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 29, 2011)

that, or you already have the maximum total 510.

it's not actually that unlikely, if you're at iris already, to have either maxed out.


----------

